# Brand-Spanking-Newbie gets his new toy!!!



## monstah (Oct 10, 2007)

Well folks, 

I am the proud new owner of a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse... should be doing my *very first smoke ever* on Saturday. Gonna' start out with some Pork Spare Ribs and a simple rub. I think I'll start with the 3-2-1 method, just to get my feet wet. 

I am going to order Jeff's rub and sauce recipes, but can anyone recommend a simple, tasty rub (with not too much heat) to start experimenting with?

Also, I know the choice of wood is quite a personal one, but any recommendations? I was going to start with hickory or oak, based on what I've read here. Right now I'm leaning towards hickory.

Also, any tips on seasoning this bad boy before the first use? (Or do I even have to?)

And, don't worry, I'll be sending all the Q-view I can muster on Monday morning (when I'm back at work and have internet access)!!!

Thanks in advance for all your help, I can't wait to experience the joy of the Thin Blue Smoke!!!

~Monstah Matty~








Even my cat Shadow loves Q!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

Wooo.. you a smokin' MaaaCHINE!

Hickory's a great choice for ribs, do a "dry run" after wiping out interior and washing grills by spraying Pam inside and firing it up on the high side with some wood. 

A simple rub- add some brown sugar if ya like

2 Tbspn Cumin
2 Tbspn Paprika
2 Tbspn kosher salt
1 Tbspn CBP
1 Tbspn celery salt
1 Tbspn Onion powder
1 Tbspn Garlic powder
1 Tbspn dry mustard *

* OR   rub ribs with prepared <French's, etc...mustard first, than shake on rub.>

Simple mop..use aFter an hour in smoker

1/4 C cider vinegar
1/4 C whiskey/bourbon
2 Tbspn Soy sauce
4 Tbsp corn syurp or  like amount Brown Sugar to liquid above.

Feel free to experiment, most of the above is just my tastes...
If ya get the Thin Blue right...you CAN'T ruin 'em!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome! Nice smoker, be sure to season it first. And if you line the water tray with HD foil the clean up is a snap.


----------



## billyq (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck with your new toy.  there are a few peeps here who use that smoker. Im sure they'll chime in shortly.  And don't forget the q-view!


----------



## flattop (Oct 10, 2007)

Aren't new toy's great!!! Good luck on the 1st smoke. You'll be hooked in no time!


----------



## placebo (Oct 10, 2007)

I have an MES just like the one you got. If you have any questions ask away and I'll answer as best I can. Here is a link to a post I did on some of the things I'm figuring out as I go. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9170


----------



## hhookk (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. That smoker looks awesome. Can't wait for the qview from it.

A nice premade rub is Bonesuckin' rub which I use all the time and love. It's a nice balance of sweet hot.

Good luck on your maiden voiage.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome Monsta -

That a nice smoker you got there. There's a few folks that can give you help with first hand experiance. 

You need to season it as mentioned eariler by cleaning it well, spraying the insides and grates with Pam or some other type of cooking oil and run it with no smoke a few hours then add some smoke to christen it. This will also give you a chance to play with it a bit and see what it does and what you need to control it before you put food in there.

Hickory and Oak are good choices - especially if you can get it locally and at a good price. For some ideas about different woods I have a chary you can look at online r download for future reference here:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm

You'll enjoy experimenting with different woods and mixes of woods with you smokes. I have 19 varieties I play with and love them all!


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 10, 2007)

You will enjoy the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker, I have the same thing only Black instead of stainless steel, I did some brisket last Sunday and it turned out perfect.


----------



## bluezman (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow!  Monstaha, that's a "Thing of Beauty" for sure! Season 'er up before Saturday. I'm seasoning my new homebuilt today. Doin' either some back ribs, or a small picnic (5#) Saturday or Sunday. Good luck with your new smoker, and Saturdays smoke.

 Bluezman


----------



## wilson (Oct 11, 2007)

> Welcome,





> That is one nice smoker. Good Luck and have fun,





> I have found that here are alot of very nice people on this site that are willing to share their knoledge and time. Post some pic's of your first smoke when you get the chance.





> Good Que'n to ya.





> Ron


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2007)

HEY MONSTA

I had fallen in love with that masterbuilt but the ss one i see on cabellas website does NOT HAVE A VENT.


Here is the cabellas link. Your unit suits my needs for size and i want an electric one with a thermostat controll
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&hasJS=true


I see that yours does have a vent. Where did you buy it??????


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Crikey...how can a smoker not have a vent?!?


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats what turned me off but i think a texas outfit makes unventesd smokers too.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&id=0005918

 Im not sure if this is the company


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice rig! Show us the pics along the way


----------



## monstah (Oct 11, 2007)

Scotty,

$299 at Sam's Club!

~M~


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Huh   smacks of "stale smoke" to me... but heck..Texans know it all, right?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





<Just ribbin' ya folks... before ya send one 'cross the bow!>


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

There's gotta be a some air vent somewhere - maybe the back? The fire would go out without air. Strange!


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hey check the price here.
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=356446

 Does it have a wood chip tray that  can be removed without opening the door?????


----------



## monstah (Oct 11, 2007)

You can't remove the chip tray without opening the door, but it has a wood chip _loader_ that goes into the side of the unit. Makes reloading chips easy and you don't lose any heat or smoke.

Get a better view here: http://www.masterbuilt.com/pdf/smokerinside.pdf


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 11, 2007)

That is probably and older picture, we bought ours at Cabela's and the display model did not have vent or door latch but the smokers on the shelf do have the vents and door latch

and it's only $249 at Cabela's


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## scotty (Oct 11, 2007)

The unit is exactly what i need. Soon as i get done with the Rival KC smoker and have learned a  bit, I will be back on that  masterbuilt model.

 Thanks again


----------



## white cloud (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I will check on one of them when I need to upgrade. Did that smoked cat come with it?


----------



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. That cat is an older model that I got on discount. Once I have the mods done on it, it will look like a tiger. Sorry Kitty, you tiger now!!! ;)


----------



## monstah (Oct 12, 2007)

Grrrr.... too bad the closest Cabela's to me is 90 miles away... coulda saved 50 bucks.


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think you really save at Cabela's, I live about 30 minutes from one and I am constantly spending money there


----------



## scotty (Oct 12, 2007)

HOBBIES LOL LOL


----------



## illini (Oct 12, 2007)

My word of caution...Do not put a lot of wood in it at one time...4 to 5 chips every 30 minutes...or 2 marshmallow sized chunks every 40 minutes will be plenty....all you want is to just be able to see a little smoke rising from the top vent....when you wrap meat up in foil to continue cooking you can stop adding wood...mix some apple with the hickory and the taste of your finished product will not be on the oversmoked side as far as taste goes

good luck


----------



## smoked (Oct 13, 2007)

actually the one you got at sams is Larger then the one at cabela's, it was a special order thing they did.......


----------



## elkhorn98 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cabelas needs to update their pics.  I bought mine about 6 months ado and it is the new model.  I told them the picture was wrong then but they haven't switched it yet.


----------



## indy_nubie (Oct 20, 2007)

Just bought my MES today from Sams club I will be doing 4 racks of spares and 2 baby backs tommorow. Then a boston butt Sun-mon for pulled pork for MNF. Thanks for all the info you guys have posted that helped me pull the trigger as I am a serious charcoal guy when it comes to grilling and was concerned about flavor.


----------

